# Quincy IL - Canton Mo.



## renbender (Apr 25, 2013)

Thought I would share my info on early morels in this area. I have picked morel mushrooms as early as March 26 off the west banks of the Mississippi river in Quincy IL. They were very dried out due to being in the sand and the wind. I pick mostly flood land off the Mississippi river and due rather well. I have picked as much as 50 pounds in one day. I have been mushrooming for about ten years and it seems they are getting harder to find because so many people hunt them. I have taken at least 20 people in the last 7 years to my spots to pick mushroom. One guy drove from OK and a guy from Jefferson city. All was good but now they bring there friends which in turn bring there friends and so on. I still find at least 80 pounds a year but far less then in the past. I have learned they might be in one spot early one year and the next year be a few weeks later in the same spot. I have even picked the same spots two and three times in one year. picked in the snow rain and even drought. This is why you must just go look till you find them. Dont wait till someone said they found them. There is no way to know for sure if there up in your area until you go look. I have taken photo proof every year to back up my claims on what i say. If you would like to hunt with me then send a message to ( [email protected] ) Happy hunting and good luck.


----------

